
Show HN: JavaScript RayCast engine without grid maps - atum47
I got hired recently and I&#x27;m not having much time for personal projects. But I&#x27;m glad I made this little ray cast &quot;engine&quot; using javascript canvas. It uses lines instead of the traditional grid map (wolfenstein) giving the ability to have diagonal walls. The textures are a mess right now, but I&#x27;m glad I got it to work. The code is pure garbage as well. As soon as I have something more robust I&#x27;ll share the code. Until then, check out the video I made:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=b8A3mdn-tPw
======
atum47
Well, what the heck, here's the source code:

[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/myRaycast](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/myRaycast)

It's a mess, but maybe someone will step in and help me figure out the
textures.

------
atum47
textures are a little better.

